# ¿Como pegar texto en mozilla?

## HaRiC

Buenas...

Parece una pregunta tonta pero no consigo averiguarlo.

(En Gnome 2)

Copio el texto desde una sesion de terminal o desde el gedit y no hay forma de pegarlo en el mozilla. Aparece sombreada la opcion de pegar y ctrl+shift+v no funciona.

¿alguna idea?

----------

## santi___

Para copiar algo en el portapapeles solo necesitás seleccionar el texto, y para pegar apretá el botón del medio del mouse.

----------

## HaRiC

pués ni asi funciona. Me han dicho que el mozilla "es muy suyo". Me han recomendado (ya que uso gnome2) el galeon.

Lo he instalado y la verdad es que me soluciona ese problema y funciona bastante mejor y "pesa" menos.

De todas formas si se os ocurre como soluccionar mi problema con el mozilla me gustaria saberlo   :Very Happy: 

Gracias

----------

